# CN cop took my SD card from my cam...



## dirtyfacedan (Jun 12, 2007)

like the title says.....he took it without my permission. As it turns out, it would seem (so i've been told), they need a warrant to take my electronic info....lots of pic's of someone riding a train on it....he said he'll give it back in 20 days...sans railroad pic's. Any thoughts???


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 12, 2007)

this doesn't apply to your situation (sorry) but a tip for anyone that has a cop or anyone else delete your pictures from your camera... they're recoverable! there's plenty of different kinds of recovery software out there that will help you get your pictures back. of course the cops don't know this, they think it's just 'gone' like everyone else. ill try and suggest some good software when i have more time...

oh yeah, but no matter what you do, DONT USE THE MEMORY CARD AGAIN TILL YOU RECOVER THE PICTURES. using the card will take pictures over your old ones, making it hard to impossible to recover...

Post edited by: MattPist, at: 2007/06/12 08:22


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks matt, your right...a couple of UE friends said the same thing......no matter....i'll just (get whoever took them) to ride again soon, to replace them!!


----------

